

How Dropbox Did It and How Python Helped (PyCon 2011) - ceteri
http://us.pycon.org/2011/blog/2011/02/07/pycon-2011-announcing-startup-stories/

======
Semiapies
There's no actual discussion of this at the link; it's just a talk scheduled
at PyCon 2011.

~~~
ulf
Still, apparantly it hits the right buzzwords to generate a lot of upvotes...

~~~
acconrad
It's baffling that people are blindly upvoting before they even read the
article.

------
joshbaptiste
Good thing I'll be at Pycon this year, definitely checking out this talk.

